# Totaly newbie fursuit question.



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

This might be a stupid question but how many yards do I need to make a full fursuit?

I am thinking of getting bulk fur that comes in 3 yards.
Is that enough for one suit or should I get more then that?
Sorry totaly new to fursuitting so will probly have lots of newb questions.

I am 6' 3" if that helps at all?


----------



## Kilcodo (Feb 4, 2009)

Depending on how many colors you're using.
I believe 3-4 yards is sufficient, and you'll need to divide that yardage up depending on how much of each color you need.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 4, 2009)

Kilcodo said:


> Depending on how many colors you're using.
> I believe 3-4 yards is sufficient, and you'll need to divide that yardage up depending on how much of each color you need.


Thanks for this answer - I'm also looking to making a suit.  Finances kind of hold me back from doing so.  *sighs*  One day... one day...


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok awesome I may get 2 bulk fur bundles at 3 yards per bundle.
So would have 6 yards to play with lol.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought about 4 yards of my primary red, 1 yard of white, and 1 yard of black for my complete fursuit.   I had enough material left over to make changes and repairs to my suit as time progressed.  Its better to have a little too much than not enough, because even thou you can get the same fur from the same supplier, the batch dye may be different and the new fur may be a slightly different color.


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

Cool think I might get the fur soon then


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

Can I get the foam at any craft store?
And think it is 2 diff things of foam?

Non crushable for feet and something else for the head?
Sorry I know I am probly annoying the fursuiters but want to get it right the first time and not have to do it over. 

And any link were you get your foam at? Thanks


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

I ordered the fur just now.
Can't wait for it to come!


----------



## Moka (Feb 5, 2009)

Kranksty said:


> Can I get the foam at any craft store?
> And think it is 2 diff things of foam?
> 
> Non crushable for feet and something else for the head?
> ...



Not that I have any first-hand experience to offer, but you might want to look at this:

http://www.nicodemus.org/fursuit/foam.php

At the fursuit panels at FC, on several occasions the presenters recommended the foam used to ship electronic components in when it came to anything that needed carving. I think it's usually called "fire retardant foam" or "anti-static foam".

As for where to buy it: http://www.fursuit.org/wiki/doku.php?id=fursuit:materials:foamsupplies


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats on starting construction on your fursuit.  As for foam, you can use standard Upholstery foam (the firmer and thicker, the better) or you can use the Moka suggest Which is open cell expanded polypropylene or expanded polyethylene. They cut easier (since is doesnt displace) and can be sanded to shape easily with heavy sand paper.   I couldnt find an image on the internet, so i took a pic of some stuff I had laying around the workshop.  And dont expect to make a perfect fursuit the first time.  It usually takes a few tries and mods to get the look you want.  
Cheers,
Whiskey


----------



## wolfbird (Feb 5, 2009)

I get my upholstery foam from WalMart. It comes in 12"x12"x2" squares (usually sufficient for one head, and I usually have some scraps left over). I buy 'em for $1.97. Unless you're going for a special foam you can't find in ordinary stores (I've never seen this fire retardant stuff locally), I wouldn't order it online. I can only imagine the shipping costs >.<


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

I know some people draw what they want on paper first but I don't draw very well.
Any other suggestions for properations before sculpting the foam?

I usualy like to think before hand before doing a big project like this 
I guess that is why I am asking all these questions before doing my first suit 
And I need to get some of that Fastbond 100 fast drying glue for foam.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

For fur, depending on the size of your project, you'll need 2-4.5 Yards, maybe less.
Foam you can get from Wal-mart.
Paints, clays, markers and such you can find at any art store. For a wider selection for colors of paints and such, you can go to Micheal's or Jerry's Art-a-rama.


----------



## khurynn (Feb 5, 2009)

some materials you will probably want to get - a good sharp pair of comfortable scissors and a sharpener for them, an x-acto knife with spare blades, a package of large thick pins, a hot glue gun and a big pack of glue sticks, and an electric carving knife.  You can get all of this at walmart for around $30-$40 I'd guess.

Upholstery foam can also be found at Jo-Ann's crafts but it's a bit pricey.  A 5" thick piece runs at about $60-$70 per yard if I remember right...one yard should be enough for a head if you cut it up into thirds and glue the pieces together to make a big block, ideally with 3m spray adhesive or something similar.  Jo-Ann's frequently has sales though, especially around holidays, where cut-by-the-yard merchandise is 50% off.

I'm new to fursuiting too, but I've found that the *great* thing about using foam is that almost every mistake you make will be correctable.  Be sure to buy a hot glue gun and a ton of glue sticks.  It works really well on foam and is very strong.  If you mess up, glue some scrap foam on top of or around the mistake area and then continue shaping it down from there.  Use pins to hold the foam in place while the glue dries.  Also keep in mind that it will probably look messy/ugly until you finally get the fur over it, so don't get discouraged!  Adding dummy eyes and ears early on can also help out a lot, even if they're just cut out of paper.  Make sure you know exactly where the eyes need to go 

Cutting out the head hole is probably the first thing you want to do once you get the foam glued into a block.  X-acto knives work well for this.  Then roughly shape the outside, cut eye holes, and go from there.  I did most of the shaping on mine with scissors.  I used an electric carving knife to do some of the initial shaping, but it's hard to to anything detailed with one.

Also, be prepared to track little pieces of foam around everywhere once you get started.  Around the house, in the car, at school/work, all over your clothes and furniture... everywhere.  You'll think you got it all but nope. 

have fun!

khurynn


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 5, 2009)

khurynn said:


> some materials you will probably want to get - a good sharp pair of comfortable scissors and a sharpener for them, an x-acto knife with spare blades, a package of large thick pins, a hot glue gun and a big pack of glue sticks, and an electric carving knife.  You can get all of this at walmart for around $30-$40 I'd guess.
> 
> Upholstery foam can also be found at Jo-Ann's crafts but it's a bit pricey.  A 5" thick piece runs at about $60-$70 per yard if I remember right...one yard should be enough for a head if you cut it up into thirds and glue the pieces together to make a big block, ideally with 3m spray adhesive or something similar.  Jo-Ann's frequently has sales though, especially around holidays, where cut-by-the-yard merchandise is 50% off.
> 
> ...




And do not forget about reading warning labels. XC


----------



## Kranksty (Feb 5, 2009)

Like the warning of may randomly combust for no apparent reason? haha


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not sure where Ambral is in relation to the SF Bay Area, but you can get the good foam ( Reticulated Foam in 30 pores per inch) from Bob's Foam Factory. He will ship this stuff to you, BTW. I happen to be lucky enough to work around the corner from his shop. 

http://www.bobsfoam.com/

When you hear "Use this stuff because it can breathe with you" from the Pro's in the field, I have no doubt its the stuff to use. Upholstery foam doesn't breathe, making the suit hot/uncomfortable. 

Good Luck with your suit!

_Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------

